# Baltimore riots out of control



## partndn (Jun 18, 2009)

I'm surprised there's not a thread about this already.
If there is, someone please post a link, and I'll ask a mod to squash this one.

It's been on tv all afternoon, and now turning into a Ferguson like mess. Cop cars on fire, now a whole CVS is ruined and who knows what all nearby. 

Was supposed to be peaceful protest of the Freddie Gray incident. 

Last I heard, there were more than 7 officers injured. Several with broken bones and one is unresponsive..

The rioters have somehow accessed a bunch of construction material and been hurling bricks and pieces of stone and stuff

Apparently a social media announcement started by Black Guerrilla Family (a combo of bloods and crips and some others?) sparked a bunch of high schoolers (some likely younger) to gather and act to destroy police. It was identified as a credible threat, so police tried to prepare and not let it get crazy.
Failure..

http://www.foxnews.com/


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

A protest is one thing. I've done it several times. Rioting has nothing to do with protesting or free speech. You loot, you burn, you attack police or anyone else in your way, you should expect to be shot dead in the street. Mow the SOB's down and bury them in a common grave. They deserve no better.


----------



## partndn (Jun 18, 2009)

Now they've said the fire department was trying to put out the CVS on fire,
when the nutjobs actually cut the fire hose and they lost water.

:facepalm:

Are these things planned? I mean, is there an agenda behind who is keeping the police from yankin these idiots? Or have they just become so afraid of what will be reaction of what they do? I dunno. They missed their window of trying to get it in control earlier.
Wait til dark and see how it gets..

The mayor of Baltimore and the leadership of MD are getting a lot of criticism for not having a better plan. They staffed up a huge number of extra officers to help, but the mayor sort of gave the warning they shouldn't get in the way of the protesters. Well, protesters evolve to rioters. It's a tough thing to know what to do with the least amount of damage.


----------



## Lookin4GoodLife (Oct 14, 2013)

I have to agree with JJ. You throw a brick at a police officer, you deserve to be shot. That has nothing to do with "protesting", that's assault with a deadly weapon.


----------



## Roadking (Oct 8, 2009)

Reports that the bloods, crypts and the "black family...something or other" have joined in on a pact to take down law enforcement...

Sharpton there yet...?

Matt


----------



## LT2108 (May 28, 2014)

This is disgusting, the mayor is a piece of work, and has let this happen

I am all for peaceful protest, but as mentioned, this is more then protesting, this is rioting. The police are over there heads, we have 7 police officers severely injured, one of which is unconscious. 

Meet force with force.

I stand with BPD, hold that line and go home at the end of your shift

Thoughts and prayers to all involved


----------



## Roadking (Oct 8, 2009)

Love the pics...NOT!
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...-Gray-protestors-clash-violently-funeral.html

Is there a shortage of toilet paper and Pringles in Baltimore? Lots of pics of looters clutching those items.

Matt

PS...Jesse Jackson was at the funeral as were two white house members.


----------



## HuskyBoris (Feb 14, 2013)

send in the National Guard and start shooting the looters,,that will make a strong point


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

That is sickening.
That is simply sickening.


----------



## poppy (Feb 21, 2008)

glock26USMC said:


> This is disgusting, the mayor is a piece of work, and has let this happen
> 
> I am all for peaceful protest, but as mentioned, this is more then protesting, this is rioting. The police are over there heads, we have 7 police officers severely injured, one of which is unconscious.
> 
> ...


The news said Obama called and talked with the mayor. That's all you need to know. You can bet if these were white trash looters the cops would be busting heads.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

poppy said:


> The news said Obama called and talked with the mayor. That's all you need to know. You can bet if these were white trash looters the cops would be busting heads.


What was the date and location of the last white trash lootfest?


----------



## LT2108 (May 28, 2014)

......


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

It's like allowing a 2 year old to continue having temper tantrums.
If there are not swift, uncomfortable consequences to their poor choices?
They will grow up to be monsters, reeking nothing but havock and chaos.


----------



## watcher (Sep 4, 2006)

I'm thinking the city is going to be facing some really big lawsuits from people who have been harmed. The mayor has said she ordered the police to allow the rioters to run free. I'd say that would make the city liable for any damage caused.

Why not just announce that the city is under an emergency and order a mandatory evacuation and saying anyone found there will be arrested plus the police will not respond to calls because its too dangerous. That's what they do with hurricanes and blizzards.


----------



## deb_rn (Apr 16, 2010)

Another Liberal Mayor losing control! And they don't get that they are burning their own neighborhoods... where people will lose jobs...
This will give the National Guard some more practice in controlling "we the people".... just in case we ALL revolt against the ENTIRE government! Maybe this is the start of the military summer games!
The USA is headed for destruction.... what do you expect from a Godless nation?

Debbie


----------



## Roadking (Oct 8, 2009)

Send in a Jade Helm unit...to fit in, ya know.

Matt


----------



## poppy (Feb 21, 2008)

Laura Zone 5 said:


> What was the date and location of the last white trash lootfest?


They don't happen because whites know it would not be tolerated. Blacks know nothing will happen to them. I'll wager few, if any, of the looters in Ferguson Mo. that were arrested were in jail more than 2 hours.


----------



## CountryMom22 (Nov 27, 2014)

This is terrible. These are children/teenagers destroying personal property/rioting. Has no one taught these kids to respect law enforcement/private property or human life? This has to stop! We are going to destroy ourselves...they are giving the powers that be all the reason they need to further trample on our constitutional rights!

Where will it end? If I knew then what I know now, I never would have had children. The world we are leaving them is too warped. I don't see a way to fix this...


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

Laura Zone 5 said:


> What was the date and location of the last white trash lootfest?


The last time KU or K state won or lost the big basketball game, in this neck of the woods anyway.


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

I'm so disgusted it's hard to find words that aren't forbidden. Just exactly what is being protested here? The whole world already knows that Mr. Gray was a whole man when he went into police custody, had a severed spine afterwards. There will be punishment, it just doesn't happen instantaneously. But yet again the self appointed "crusaders for justice" have set the stage for the thugs to take advantage. The family has shown a lot of grace with the statements they have released. They don't want their loved one remembered for this kind of garbage behavior and who could blame them.


----------



## partndn (Jun 18, 2009)

I had to go ice a pound cake. 

Come back to the tube and there's way MORE buildings on fire. Good heavens.


----------



## partndn (Jun 18, 2009)

Some have taken cars and spun them in and out of the fire, and then crashed them and left them burning in the street.

I wonder if they were stupid enough to use their own cars, or if they were stupid enough to steal cars.. ?

I feel so frustrated for the people who are trying to live there, and not involved in this. 

Somewhere in one of those buildings, what if an older person is about to have a heart attack, or a fall breaking a hip? a child having a seizure, a rape or assault, an accidental fire, etc.? There will be no help for any of them in emergency services.


----------



## poppy (Feb 21, 2008)

partndn said:


> Some have taken cars and spun them in and out of the fire, and then crashed them and left them burning in the street.
> 
> I wonder if they were stupid enough to use their own cars, or if they were stupid enough to steal cars.. ?
> 
> ...


Most of those who live there that I've seen interviewed say they wish it wasn't happening but they ultimately say it is the fault of the cops. It isn't a racial issue because the city is run by blacks and the majority of cops are black.


----------



## KentuckyDreamer (Jan 20, 2012)

Not sure if this is media hype or not but the CNN.com headline looks hopeless.....BALTIMORE INFLAMED.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

The looting is ultimately the fault of the fool wanting that new panoramic view flat screen for free.

There is a difference between rioting and looting and protesting.


----------



## poppy (Feb 21, 2008)

KentuckyDreamer said:


> Not sure if this is media hype or not but the CNN.com headline looks hopeless.....BALTIMORE INFLAMED.


Media likes to hype anything. At least they seem to be burning their own neighborhoods as usual. For some reason, when they get mad they seem to crave booze by their tendency to target liquor stores. I imagine many of them will will get sleepy and call it a night shortly.


----------



## Woolieface (Feb 17, 2015)

partndn said:


> Are these things planned? I mean, is there an agenda behind who is keeping the police from yankin these idiots?


Yes and yes.


----------



## Woolieface (Feb 17, 2015)

CountryMom22 said:


> We are going to destroy ourselves...they are giving the powers that be all the reason they need to further trample on our constitutional rights!


That's precisely why this is happening


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Burn baby, burn...


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

JJ Grandits said:


> A protest is one thing. I've done it several times. Rioting has nothing to do with protesting or free speech. You loot, you burn, you attack police or anyone else in your way, you should expect to be shot dead in the street. Mow the SOB's down and bury them in a common grave. They deserve no better.


Can you just imagine what would happen if this were done? Mass riots. But, stick to your guns thru it all & perhaps those doing this would get it thru their heads...
Having said that, seems there are legit grievances against the Baltimore cops. Seems they ought to elect some decent reps to their area, someone who can speak & get some town hall meetings going. 
On 2nd thought, prolly way too late for something like that.


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

Laura Zone 5 said:


> What was the date and location of the last white trash lootfest?


Yup. How about all those wild racist Tea Partiers? All those violent Christians? Well, I see the Muslims or Islamic state got there 1st.


----------



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

This whole situation is just sad beyond words. Blacks are no different than whites but for their skin color, when they are born, anyway. But then their culture, their supposed role models, their non-existent home-life and MIA fathers, the ever-present drugs take over. Kind of like a brooding child with no friends and no future - they just sulk and give up, flocking to the lowest denominator. And our government and schools keep seeming to tell them "You are different - you can not achieve without help, without entitlements, without some special compensations for your culture". Bullcrap. Time for successful hardworking people of color to be the standard. Ben Carson is one of them. There are many more. It is time to stop the insanity.


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

I am from Baltimore and left.... the area that this started in is a bus hub for school (city bus) they dont have yellow school buses unless you are special ed. in the city. kids ride the city buses. any way the kids got off the buses lots of buses lots of kids at the same time. The shopping center(whites are not welcome) they looted is an all black shopping center, the area they burned is in all black areas, so besides the people that own the buildings and cars they are hurting them selves. (and the officers) I guess insurance picks up the losses. Happened back in the late 60's but much bigger, Baltimore really did burn then, this was small just a few police cars burned and the CVS fire. the news makes it sound like the whole city is in flames. Problem I have is the talking heads say we need to make drugs leagle open the jails and give every black person enough money to have a great living give them wonderful homes and all this bad behavior will stop. That the goverment created the problem by putting fathers and drug mothers in jail and children had to raise themselves.


----------



## trulytricia (Oct 11, 2002)

Simple fact is the mayor should quickly have been able to say to the public 'we will shoot to kill'
But imagine if the right thing had really been done? The media, the powers that be would have skewered the mayor. The criminals that died would have whining and crying families suing.

So this is what the country has come to? The evil powers are playing Americans like no bodies business. They want more control and they don't care who is in their way.


----------



## puddlejumper007 (Jan 12, 2008)

did anyone see the video of the mother taking ahold of her rioting son.and stopping him..on face book she was given the MOTHER OF THE YEAR AWARD...she did not want to bury her son...


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

if killed by cop in balto you get 9 hundred thousand dollars if was raised this year flat rate


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

This pretty much sums things up.

http://joemiller.us/2015/04/dear-ra...il&utm_term=0_065b6c381c-56ac2fc854-230980529

You are animals. If you are able to destroy the home or business of your neighbor, you&#8217;ve lost your humanity. If you are able to harm your fellow man, to scare their children, to do so with a clean conscience, merely because of something that some cop may or may not have done, which has nothing to do with you &#8211; you are a horrible human being. You disgust me, as you should anyone who wishes to be a part of civilized society.

Leftists will come to your defense and demand &#8220;understanding&#8221;. You deserve none. We are past the point of understanding. You deserve justice.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Mayor gives rioters space to distroy. Check out the Pastors face. Pastor on the left and lets guess who's on the right.......
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9_5KQC7k8Lc[/ame]


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

There is no way that clip is real.
There is no way, that woman condoned, vandalism.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Tricky Grama said:


> This pretty much sums things up.
> 
> http://joemiller.us/2015/04/dear-ra...il&utm_term=0_065b6c381c-56ac2fc854-230980529
> 
> ...


Like I said in another post- Obama "changed" our Healthcare, Marriage, let in diseases, illegals, ect. Now thugs expect their dose of "change". What that exactly is, ask each thug, I'm sure Obama knows.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Laura Zone 5 said:


> There is no way that clip is real.
> There is no way, that woman condoned, vandalism.


Oh ya, they are argueing about it now. There is a 3 min. tape so it can't be taken out of context..... Maybe she gave them all pick axes and the "space" was a section of road that needed Fixen.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

I shouldn't be stunned, but I am.
Wow.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Laura Zone 5 said:


> There is no way that clip is real.
> There is no way, that woman condoned, vandalism.


Yes, it is real. It is all over the news. She is backtracking now. She claims the media took her comments out of context.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Pretty sure ole girl was clear.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

HDRider said:


> Yes, it is real. It is all over the news. She is backtracking now. She claims the media took her comments out of context.


All that matter is what rioters hear. Esp. sinse she spoke with the rioter in chief at 1600 PA.


----------



## BlackFeather (Jun 17, 2014)

Summer hasn't even started yet, I'm curious to see what warm weather brings. 

According to those who submit to King World News, the economy is going into the crapper, interesting to see what happens then.

Isaiah 1:7


> Your country is desolate, your cities are burned with fire: your land, strangers devour it in your presence, and it is desolate, as overthrown by strangers.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)




----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

I wounder if he wigged out in the van and hurt himself.Years of Cocaine can do that.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

Looking at the pictures of him being dragged into the van, I think he was already injured.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

BlackFeather said:


> Summer hasn't even started yet, I'm curious to see what warm weather brings.
> 
> According to those who submit to King World News, the economy is going into the crapper, interesting to see what happens then.
> 
> Isaiah 1:7


Your quote is correct, and while looking for an exact quote from Obama which matches what Saul Alynsky(which uses much of the Bible,twisted ofcourse) said , I found this:


----------



## Roadking (Oct 8, 2009)

Imagine how differently this would play out in a state that allows concealed weapons... not saying to just shoot the rioters, but for the rioters to realize that someone they go after may be armed and allowed to use force in defending themselves.

Matt


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

BlackFeather said:


> Summer hasn't even started yet, I'm curious to see what warm weather brings.
> 
> According to those who submit to King World News, the economy is going into the crapper, interesting to see what happens then.
> 
> Isaiah 1:7


 As for the part about "strangers"----"His executive amnesty to millions of illegal aliens is more than amnesty. Obama&#8217;s plan is to use these 13 to 15 MILLIONS of illegals, most of them from Central America, especially Mexico, to create &#8212; in the words of his Task Force on New Americans &#8212; &#8220;a country within a country.&#8221;

Obama&#8217;s plan is to implant these millions of &#8220;immigrants&#8221; parasites &#8212; the word is &#8220;seedlings&#8221; &#8212; into innocent, unaware &#8220;receiving communities&#8221; across the United States. Those parasites will be nurtured with food, medical care, credit cards, no-interest loans, and Social Security &#8212; all provided by innocent, unaware taxpayer dupes. Then, when the parasites become mature, they will &#8220;emerge from the shadows&#8221; and take over and supplant the &#8220;receiving communities&#8221;. (All words between quotation marks are the words of Obama&#8217;s Task Force on New Americans.)

This is the movie plot of Invasion of the Body Snatchers, except it&#8217;s not a movie. This is real &#8212; a Real and Present Danger to the United States.

Here is the audio of Sue Payne&#8217;s interview with Mark Levin, followed by my transcript of the interview." the rest and video at link.http://fellowshipoftheminds.com/201...edlings-to-create-a-country-within-a-country/


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

where I want to said:


> Looking at the pictures of him being dragged into the van, I think he was already injured.


I thought that, too. When they subdued him to cuff him, maybe injured his back? Then, put him in the wagon with shackles on, no seat belt, and one leg dragging so he couldn't brace himself. Bouncing around in there finished the job.

His prior record doesn't matter. It's the job of the police to take him into custody, period, not to punish him themselves.

But how do you put the police force under the review and scrutiny it seems to need, when everyone is too busy simply trying to keep riots in check? The "protestors" are counter productive, even the ones who aren't out to do damage.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

I'm hearing it's real "tense" right now in Balt. Troops are lineing up right now.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Roadking said:


> Imagine how differently this would play out in a state that allows concealed weapons... not saying to just shoot the rioters, but for the rioters to realize that someone they go after may be armed and allowed to use force in defending themselves.
> 
> Matt


save this one, RK.


----------



## Fennick (Apr 16, 2013)

Roadking said:


> Imagine how differently this would play out in a state that allows concealed weapons... not saying to just shoot the rioters, but for the rioters to realize that someone they go after may be armed and allowed to use force in defending themselves.
> 
> Matt


I thought about that. And I thought about how it would play out if the rioters were also carrying concealed arms too and then everybody was shooting at everybody. I think it might be far too easy for an OK Corral scenario to develop between everyone when there's lots of people feeling effects of mob frenzy.


----------



## poppy (Feb 21, 2008)

Fennick said:


> I thought about that. And I thought about how it would play out if the rioters were also carrying concealed arms too and then everybody was shooting at everybody. I think it might be far too easy for an OK Corral scenario to develop between everyone when there's lots of people feeling effects of mob frenzy.


It wouldn't end well for the rioters and would be a lesson to others. The trouble makers know it and that is why they don't go into other neighborhoods to do their mischief.


----------



## Vikestand (Feb 27, 2015)

Yeaaaaah that is why I live in the sticks. Silly rabbits.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

If any of you get the chance to see the news confrence right now, check out the Woman signing for the Deaf. She's the best! Hillary could only wish to "speek" Black as well as this Womans face contorts.


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

7thswan said:


> If any of you get the chance to see the news confrence right now, check out the Woman signing for the Deaf. She's the best! Hillary could only wish to "speek" Black as well as this Womans face contorts.


Detour alert.
The signers make my head hurt. :hair How many deaf reporters do ya suppose are at that news conference who need her services? For the people at home receiving the broadcast, there is closed captioning. My favorite uncle was stone deaf and he read lips and spoke, in addition to using the written word. To him, signing was the "kindergarten" version of deaf communication. 
Rant over.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

MO_cows said:


> Detour alert.
> The signers make my head hurt. :hair How many deaf reporters do ya suppose are at that news conference who need her services? For the people at home receiving the broadcast, there is closed captioning. My favorite uncle was stone deaf and he read lips and spoke, in addition to using the written word. To him, signing was the "kindergarten" version of deaf communication.
> Rant over.


Well after that fake one a few years back , I do pay attention. This woman was so entertaining. I'm still amazed she dosen't have any forehead creases/wrinkles. Maybe she is young and the facial contorcions are like those exercises I should try.


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

Laura Zone 5 said:


> There is no way that clip is real.
> There is no way, that woman condoned, vandalism.


She walked it back awhile afterwards...I couldn't believe my ears when I heard it the 1st time...she is having a problem being 'articulate' to say the least...she tried to explain that the city gave everyone space to demonstrate & by doing so, inadvertently gave the destructive ones space.

At least that is what I got from her explanation. Even tho she didn't say it like that! Surely that is what she meant!


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

MO_cows said:


> I thought that, too. When they subdued him to cuff him, maybe injured his back? Then, put him in the wagon with shackles on, no seat belt, and one leg dragging so he couldn't brace himself. Bouncing around in there finished the job.
> 
> His prior record doesn't matter. It's the job of the police to take him into custody, period, not to punish him themselves.
> 
> But how do you put the police force under the review and scrutiny it seems to need, when everyone is too busy simply trying to keep riots in check? The "protestors" are counter productive, even the ones who aren't out to do damage.


There's the thing, right there. You go into custody, arrested, you are NOT to be killed. Don't care how long his rap sheet is. But, the video clearly shows him 'broken' b/4 going into the van.


----------



## Marshloft (Mar 24, 2008)

Well, Obama seems to be accomplishing his goal. He will no longer feel the need to apologize for america to third world countries.
We now look and act like a third world country.
I feel bad for any new president that has to come into office and make an attempt to make america strong again.
_"I pledge allegiance to the Flag of the United States of America, and to the Republic for which it stands, one Nation *under God,* indivisible, with liberty and justice for all."_
Its gonna take a real man's man, Or one tough cookie of a woman to make this statement and mean it with actions as well as words.


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

ok we need to start teaching how to be arrested in school! Starting at the pre school level.

If this looting and burning happened in the white neighborhoods and shops I bet it would have been stopped much faster. And if the mayor had said (give them room) about a white area she would be looking for a job today. as our Prez said it's their neighborhood they are burning, Causing lose of jobs....... Maybe the governments plan is to let city's like Detroit and Baltimore with bad drug and poor slum areas burn and start over. Maybe if its all gone (low income housing) (public housing) under passes the poor drug people will move away and the big money developers will come in and buy the land and build million dollar homes, and $5000.00 a month rentals. Then the city get big money from property tax. Its a win win so let it burn.


----------



## nchobbyfarm (Apr 10, 2011)

Forcast said:


> ok we need to start teaching how to be arrested in school! Starting at the pre school level.
> 
> If this looting and burning happened in the white neighborhoods and shops I bet it would have been stopped much faster. And if the mayor had said (give them room) about a white area she would be looking for a job today. as our Prez said it's their neighborhood they are burning, Causing lose of jobs....... Maybe the governments plan is to let city's like Detroit and Baltimore with bad drug and poor slum areas burn and start over. Maybe if its all gone (low income housing) (public housing) under passes the poor drug people will move away and the big money developers will come in and buy the land and build million dollar homes, and $5000.00 a month rentals. Then the city get big money from property tax. Its a win win so let it burn.


If they tried that in any neighborhood I have lived in, we would protect ourselves and our neighbors! We don't need police for that! 

But to your racist comment, I guess only the right neighborhoods receive police protection.:facepalm:

I really hope I misunderstood your post!


----------



## nchobbyfarm (Apr 10, 2011)

Fennick said:


> I thought about that. And I thought about how it would play out if the rioters were also carrying concealed arms too and then everybody was shooting at everybody. I think it might be far too easy for an OK Corral scenario to develop between everyone when there's lots of people feeling effects of mob frenzy.


Please clarify. Are the citizens that are legally carrying going to cause the problem? Which side are legally carrying? Or are both legally carrying and simultaneously both going to break the law?


----------



## poppy (Feb 21, 2008)

Did the guy deserve to die? No, but who's real fault was it? Someone should have done him and the community a favor by sending him to prison long ago by looking at his rap sheet. I have no doubt he ran because he was dealing drugs again. How many times has he been taken to the ground? Maybe the cops overdid it this time and maybe they didn't. I'll wait to see the video if there is one.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Fennick said:


> I thought about that. And I thought about how it would play out if the rioters were also carrying concealed arms too and then everybody was shooting at everybody. I think it might be far too easy for an OK Corral scenario to develop between everyone when there's lots of people feeling effects of mob frenzy.


There is a vid. walmart brawl in az. Family liveing in their surburban in the parking lot. They made trouble inside the store,cops called,2 went outside and when 2 more cops show up-all heck breaks out. Watch the video,the one where the cops slow it down and tell you what is going on. It's is amazing the ammount of restraint they have in not shooting,lest they harm someone/another cop in the background. I bet the vid. will be used for future teachings for Cops.


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

black mayor .black police chief. pretty even numbers on race of police. black area ...
my point was the black mayor said let them go give them room, now she is regretting what she said. I dont think this would have been said if it was Roland Park, Ruxton, Towson, Homeland all with in a mile to 10 miles of the start. Too much high dollar tax income to be lost for the city. Racist yep to stupid 

no the man did not need to die at the hands or knees of the police they caused his death I believe. But I also believe that all the police caused deaths not excuses for people to run rampant loot steel and burn.


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

nchobbyfarm said:


> If they tried that in any neighborhood I have lived in, we would protect ourselves and our neighbors! We don't need police for that!
> 
> But to your racist comment, I guess only the right neighborhoods receive police protection.:facepalm:
> 
> I really hope I misunderstood your post!


And we would shoot people and go to jail............
No you did not misunderstand police know the problem areas and if I was a cop and had a choice of responding to a call in a good neighborhood or a bad one I might take my time getting to the bad one.


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

Watsons perspective, (NO Saints) worth the read. Also saw Ray Lewis yesterday, he gave 'em what for too.

http://joemiller.us/2015/04/nfls-be...il&utm_term=0_065b6c381c-f65ea04ecf-230980529


----------



## BlackFeather (Jun 17, 2014)

http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2015-...-about-baltimore-riots-they-don’t-want-us-ask



> #1 Why are dozens of social media accounts that were linked to violence in Ferguson now trying to stir up violence in Baltimore?&#8230;
> #2 Who was behind the aggressive social media campaign to organize a &#8220;purge&#8221; that would start at the Mondawmin Mall at precisely 3 PM on Monday afternoon?&#8230;
> #3 Even though authorities had &#8220;credible intelligence&#8221; that gangs would be specifically targeting police officers on Monday, why weren&#8217;t they more prepared?
> #4 Where were the Baltimore police on Monday afternoon when the riots exploded? During the rioting, CNN legal analyst Jeffrey Toobin said that the &#8220;disappearance of the police for hours this afternoon is something that is going to haunt this city for decades&#8221;.
> ...


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

Well, if there's NOT a horrific racial problem in the US, then one WILL be created.
State of Emergency? 
Martial Law?
Take over the PDs?


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

If I was a business owner and these people were breaking my store window out and looting my place while the police stood back. I would probably try to handle it myself with my own protection. Then I would be charged with taking the law into my own hands. Now what is right about this? 
The wool is being pulled over our eyes and situations have been created where we are being deprived of our own rights to protect our own property.

Sorry, I have used the word,bamboozled, all of my life and did not know it now has a pc definition. I am changing the word to pull the wool over our eyes.


----------



## Old Vet (Oct 15, 2006)

Forcast said:


> And we would shoot people and go to jail............
> No you did not misunderstand police know the problem areas and if I was a cop and had a choice of responding to a call in a good neighborhood or a bad one I might take my time getting to the bad one.


 Maybe in your state but not mine. But all of this can be blamed on racist cops racist Mayor and racist governor and racist congressperson racist President. But of course you can change racist to Democratic most of the time they mean the same.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

gapeach said:


> If I was a business owner and these people were breaking my store window out and looting my place while the police stood back. I would probably try to handle it myself with my own protection. Then I would be charged with taking the law into my own hands. Now what is right about this?
> The wool is being pulled over our eyes and situations have been created where we are being deprived of our own rights to protect our own property.
> 
> Sorry, I have used the word,bamboozled, all of my life and did not know it now has a pc definition. I am changing the word to pull the wool over our eyes.


peach, did you see that horrible vid. a pizza store owner had to escape his shop. 14 yr. old girl squirts him with lighter fluid and other thugs throw lit lighters at him. He's ok, says he's going to arm himself and open his shop back up.


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

No, what if he had caught on fire and died? I think plain common sense went out the window on Monday in Baltimore, MD. with that Mayor in charge.
Now she is apologizing for using the thug word.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Ya and I would like to know what those kind of people are going to be called that riot, throw stones at police, BURN buildings down and many other thuggery things. What is the liberals going to label them as now? They ARE THUGS and calling them so is THE correct thing to do. Period!


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

gapeach said:


> No, what if he had caught on fire and died? I think plain common sense went out the window on Monday in Baltimore, MD. with that Mayor in charge.
> Now she is apologizing for using the thug word.


That is part of the problem. I guess she didn't know that their behaviour is regular everyday stuff for them. She's "calling them names". That is offensive to them. Getting offended now days is something to be proud of , I guess.


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

Control the language control the people.

End public control, public censorship,


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

That is exactly what it is censorship. 
Put people into a little box. Where's that Pink Floyd vid.....


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

I do not see this thing of cities following Baltimore and protesting in solidarity with them do anything but causing more violence, arrests, and violence. 
I am petrified of it spreading. My grandsons go to a predominately black university and work at full time jobs til late at night, one of them in a not so safe neighborhood. His truck has already been broken into while he was working. He started parking it right under a streetlight. I am praying hard that the protests do not spread here and other places.


----------



## Old Vet (Oct 15, 2006)

gapeach said:


> I do not see this thing of cities following Baltimore and protesting in solidarity with them do anything but causing more violence, arrests, and violence.
> I am petrified of it spreading. My grandsons go to a predominately black university and work at full time jobs til late at night, one of them in a not so safe neighborhood. His truck has already been broken into while he was working. He started parking it right under a streetlight. I am praying hard that the protests do not spread here and other places.


I wish it would spread here the hillbillies have an answer for that kind of violence.


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

I was wondering why they always choose the cities. Now I know why they don't go out in the country or the mountains either!:shocked:


----------



## Woolieface (Feb 17, 2015)

*Interim Report of
The President's Task Force on
21st Century Policing
March 2015

"The President&#8217;s Task Force on 21st Century Policing hosted multiple public listening sessions to gain broad input and expertise from stakeholders. The information collected in these meetings informed and advised the task force in developing its recommendations. Listening Session 1: Building Trust & Legitimacy..."

Mayors
Kevin Johnson, Mayor,Sacramento
Michael Nutter, Mayor, Philadelphia
Stephanie Rawlings-Blake, Mayor, Baltimor"*

http://www.cops.usdoj.gov/pdf/taskforce/Interim_TF_Report.pdf
*
"...Despite a firm denial by Baltimore Mayor Stephanie Rawlings-Blake, a senior law enforcement source charges that she gave an order for police to stand down as riots broke out Monday night...

...The claim follows criticism of the mayor for, over the weekend, saying they were giving space to those who "wished to destroy." " *

- http://www.foxnews.com/politics/2015/04/29/source-baltimore-mayor-ordered-police-to-stand-down/


----------



## Woolieface (Feb 17, 2015)

Now for the fun factoids

Baltimore riots 2015 -
*
"riots that followed Monday's funeral for Gray, who died mysteriously on April 19, a week after Baltimore police arrested him." - http://www.cnn.com/2015/04/28/us/baltimore-community-center-fire/

"Groups of violent criminals are continuing to throw rocks, bricks, and other items at police officers." - https://twitter.com/BaltimorePolice*

Baltimore riots 1861 -

"*April 19, 1861...What had now become a mob surrounded and jeered the regiment, then started throwing bricks and stones..." http://www.civilwarhome.com/baltimoreriot.htm
*
-----
Police named in the incident:
White,
Rice,

Miller, 
Porter,

Nero,
Caesar (Goodson)
--------
Freddie Gray - Baltimore arrested man who died in police custody

Frederick Gray - Fred Gray is an attorney, preacher and former elected official who defended Rosa Parks and led a number of Alabama key cases during the Civil Rights Movement. - http://www.biography.com/people/fred-gray-21308983


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

kasilofhome said:


> Control the language control the people.
> 
> End public control, public censorship,


Post of the day award.


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

This report form a MD sheriff who came to help, only to find they had been told to stand down.

&#8220;I was sick to my stomach like everybody else. This was urban warfare, no question about it. They were coming in absolutely beaten down. The [city officers] got out of their vehicles, thanked us profusely for being there, apologized to us for having to be there. They said we could have handled this, we were very capable of handling this, but we were told to stand down, repeatedly told to stand down,&#8221; he said. &#8220;I had never heard that order come from anyone &#8212; we went right out to our posts as soon as we got there, so I never heard the mayor say that. But repeatedly these guys, and there were many high-ranking officials from the Baltimore City Police Department and these guys told me they were essentially neutered from the start.

Read more: http://joemiller.us/2015/05/marylan...lping-with-the-baltimore-riots/#ixzz3Ytdry1dP
Read more at http://joemiller.us/2015/05/marylan...with-the-baltimore-riots/#t1ptBDEQBIWGbrFJ.99


----------



## Old Vet (Oct 15, 2006)

gapeach said:


> I was wondering why they always choose the cities. Now I know why they don't go out in the country or the mountains either!:shocked:


They need the protection of the police to do what they want. Out in the country there are not enough police and everybody has to become the police to keep it under control.


----------



## Woolieface (Feb 17, 2015)

Tricky Grama said:


> This report form a MD sheriff who came to help, only to find they had been told to stand down.
> 
> âI was sick to my stomach like everybody else. This was urban warfare, no question about it. They were coming in absolutely beaten down. The [city officers] got out of their vehicles, thanked us profusely for being there, apologized to us for having to be there. They said we could have handled this, we were very capable of handling this, but we were told to stand down, repeatedly told to stand down,â he said. âI had never heard that order come from anyone â we went right out to our posts as soon as we got there, so I never heard the mayor say that. But repeatedly these guys, and there were many high-ranking officials from the Baltimore City Police Department and these guys told me they were essentially neutered from the start.
> 
> ...


Someone wants the appearance to persist that the American population is out of control and can't be policed using normal measures. It's a great excuse for a federal boot to be brought down on the necks of the people.


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

I hope they stick to the facts but I am going to have a hard time believing they will, but if they are truly guilty then they should be punished and I think most officers would agree.
I just heard that all of the charged officers are white.


----------



## BlackFeather (Jun 17, 2014)

This is interesting... http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2015-...ically-conditioned-accept-martial-law-america


> When school let out that afternoon, police were in the area equipped with full riot gear. According to eyewitnesses in the Mondawmin neighborhood, the police were stopping busses and forcing riders, including many students who were trying to get home, to disembark. Cops shut down the local subway stop. They also blockaded roads near the Mondawmin Mall and Frederick Douglass High School, which is across the street from the mall, and essentially corralled young people in the area. That is, they did not allow the after-school crowd to disperse....... Even though most of the kids did not seem to have any interest in participating in the much-hyped &#8220;purge&#8221;, it looks like authorities were determined to get their &#8220;purge&#8221; one way or another. The following was posted to Facebook by a Baltimore teacher named Meghann Harris&#8230;
> 
> Police were forcing busses to stop and unload all their passengers. Then, [Frederick Douglass High School] students, in huge herds, were trying to leave on various busses but couldn&#8217;t catch any because they were all shut down. No kids were yet around except about 20, who looked like they were waiting for police to do something. The cops, on the other hand, were in full riot gear, marching toward any small social clique of students&#8230;It looked as if there were hundreds of cops.


----------



## JustMe2 (Mar 8, 2011)

gapeach said:


> I hope they stick to the facts but I am going to have a hard time believing they will, but if they are truly guilty then they should be punished and I think most officers would agree.
> I just heard that all of the charged officers are white.


Two are white, two are black.


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

JustMe2 said:


> Two are white, two are black.


I just saw their pictures on tv. 3 are white and 3 are black. They have been booked now.


----------



## JustMe2 (Mar 8, 2011)

Yup, sorry, don't know why I put 2...


----------



## Woolieface (Feb 17, 2015)

BlackFeather said:


> This is interesting... http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2015-...ically-conditioned-accept-martial-law-america


That article is a good read.


----------



## wendle (Feb 22, 2006)

It's not just about the cops now. I think we have an epidemic of riots, not unlike terrorism. Looters who have no regard for personal property or safety of people who just happen to be living in the target area. The cops don't own the businesses being looted and burned to the ground. It's really a sad state, what's happening in some of our cities.


----------



## Woolieface (Feb 17, 2015)

wendle said:


> It's not just about the cops now. I think we have an epidemic of riots, not unlike terrorism.


That's the message the government wants you to get.
Domestic terrorism.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

gapeach said:


> I just saw their pictures on tv. *3 are white* and 3 are black. They have been booked now.


One of those "white" guys is Asian according to a report I heard on TV


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Woolieface said:


> That's the message the government wants you to get.
> Domestic terrorism.


Isn't that exactly what it is?
http://legal-dictionary.thefreedictionary.com/domestic+terrorism


> Terrorism
> The unlawful use of force or violence against persons or property in order to coerce or intimidate a government or the civilian population in furtherance of political or social objectives.


----------



## Shine (Feb 19, 2011)

^^^

Would not that apply to the unlawful force used by the police in the exact same situations?


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Shine said:


> ^^^
> 
> Would not that apply to the unlawful force used by the police in the exact same situations?


If it were obvious it was for political or social reasons, yes, but don't recall any "exact same situations"

When have the police rioted and burned businesses and cars to get what they want?


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Come on guys, the fed gov wants to control our entire countrys police force, like they want to control everything. Doesn't anyone remember what the putterinchief said?


----------



## BlackFeather (Jun 17, 2014)

7thswan said:


> Come on guys, the fed gov wants to control our entire countrys police force, like they want to control everything. Doesn't anyone remember what the putterinchief said?


http://canadafreepress.com/index.php/article/71603


> With the undercover help of activist municipal mayors and councils, Obama seeks not to reform the nationâs policeâbut to totally replace them.


http://www.breitbart.com/video/2015...olicing-going-to-have-to-fight-states-rights/


> Rev. Al Sharpton called for the Justice Department to âtake over policing in this countryâ and stated âweâre going to have to fight statesâ rightsâ


----------



## Woolieface (Feb 17, 2015)

Bearfootfarm said:


> Isn't that exactly what it is?
> http://legal-dictionary.thefreedictionary.com/domestic+terrorism


By that definition, I think we can safely say that domestic terrorists run the country.


----------



## Shine (Feb 19, 2011)

Bearfootfarm said:


> If it were obvious it was for political or social reasons, yes, but don't recall any "exact same situations"
> 
> When have the police rioted and burned businesses and cars to get what they want?


you don't look around much do you?

Police ramming peaceful marchers
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wcqdivj0acg#t=39[/ame]

...and again...
[ame]https://vimeo.com/126535599[/ame]

You know, if your stances were credible I might give your words more thought but it seems that you are a cheerleader for those that are taking our rights.


----------



## hardrock (Jun 8, 2010)

http://www.foxnews.com/

Officer shot in the face in NYC. (still alive as of 06:30 am et)

Praying for him and Gods peace to his family.

Also praying for all this to stop before more are hurt or killed.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Woolieface said:


> By that definition, I think we can safely say that domestic terrorists run the country.


Enemys, foreign and domestic. We have a government full of liedowns that haven't done anything about our invader.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Shine said:


> you don't look around much do you?
> 
> Police ramming peaceful marchers
> 
> ...


In which of those examples did the police start the disturbances to further their own political agendas?

Show me the specific examples of me "cheering" for anyone

Point out the burning businesses and cars in your examples


----------



## Shine (Feb 19, 2011)

Bearfootfarm said:


> In which of those examples did the police start the disturbances to further their own political agendas?
> 
> Show me the specific examples of me "cheering" for anyone
> 
> Point out the burning businesses and cars in your examples


People are angry about how things are going. They are stepping out to allow their voices to be heard. Many times - notice the "MANY", times the people are peaceful and responsible. If you are not aware of the agent provocateurs that start some of the violence or if you have not seen the work of the actual uniformed police in creating the appearance of damage and mayhem supposedly caused by the protestors then either you have not been looking, you are blind or you have decided not to see. I cannot help you and I am not going to do your work for you, the evidence is quite available to those that wish to be aware.

I provide for you two links in support of my words and you want to sit around and have a word battle. No thanks, that's foolish.


----------



## Woolieface (Feb 17, 2015)

Bearfootfarm said:


> In which of those examples did the police start the disturbances to further their own political agendas?
> 
> Show me the specific examples of me "cheering" for anyone
> 
> Point out the burning businesses and cars in your examples


I'll refer you back to this link posted earlier by Blackfeather
http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2015-...ically-conditioned-accept-martial-law-america


----------



## Old Vet (Oct 15, 2006)

Shine said:


> People are angry about how things are going. They are stepping out to allow their voices to be heard. Many times - notice the "MANY", times the people are peaceful and responsible. If you are not aware of the agent provocateurs that start some of the violence or if you have not seen the work of the actual uniformed police in creating the appearance of damage and mayhem supposedly caused by the protestors then either you have not been looking, you are blind or you have decided not to see. I cannot help you and I am not going to do your work for you, the evidence is quite available to those that wish to be aware.
> 
> I provide for you two links in support of my words and you want to sit around and have a word battle. No thanks, that's foolish.


Yes it is the police that caused the riots. If the police were doing their job instead of starting riots everything would be different. I wonder if it is some government plain to take over all the freedoms.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> I provide for you two links in support of my words and you want to sit around and have a word battle. No thanks, that's foolish.


Yes you supported your words
It's just that they had no relation at all to mine:



> When have the police rioted and burned businesses and cars to get what they want?





> I cannot help you and I am not going to do your work for you, the *evidence is quite available* to those that wish to be aware.


Right. 
I asked for some
You just can't show any.
That's a pretty standard dodge


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Woolieface said:


> I'll refer you back to this link posted earlier by Blackfeather
> http://www.[B]zerohedge[/B].com/new...ically-conditioned-accept-martial-law-america


A link to a blog is just repeating the rhetoric
I asked for specific examples:



> Quote:
> When have the police rioted and burned businesses and cars to get what they want?


----------



## Woolieface (Feb 17, 2015)

Bearfootfarm said:


> A link to a blog is just repeating the rhetoric
> I asked for specific examples:


If you went back to where it was originally posted, the excerpt describing the "purge" event where police staged a "riot" or did their best to induce one was included there, if you're not interested in reading the full article. 

I'd call every instance of stripping people of their rights, threatening, using force and psychological manipulation to gain that goal, terrorism...it's domestic and it's certainly political.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> If you went back to where it was originally posted, the excerpt describing the "purge" event where police staged a "riot" or did their best to induce one was included there, if you're not interested in reading the full article.


I'm interested in seeing some proof 
You either have it or you don't

I read lots of rhetoric similar to yours, but nothing that gave examples of the police starting any riots

If you have such proof, please post it rather than making more vague references to something supposedly posted before.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Rioters and looters and all such thugs better be seeing jail time soon or this country is doomed by the lower class of such crud that is going on in this country.


----------



## Woolieface (Feb 17, 2015)

Bearfootfarm said:


> I'm interested in seeing some proof
> You either have it or you don't
> 
> I read lots of rhetoric similar to yours, but nothing that gave examples of the police starting any riots
> ...


What is "proof" to you and how bad do you want it? The article is there if you want to see it.

I don't have a real driving need to convince you, and a pretty small interest in arguing with you.

Anyone still arguing that there is not an element of government (federal and local) oppression and deception going on has a really deep need to stay in denial.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

many that are now rioting have direct ties to and are intimately involved in the Occupy Wall Street movement. That alone is going to be the downfall of this once great country, if these hoodlums get a foothold throughout the big cities this summer.


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

arabian knight said:


> many that are now rioting have direct ties to and are intimately involved in the Occupy Wall Street movement. That alone is going to be the downfall of this once great country, if these hoodlums get a foothold throughout the big cities this summer.


Lots of them are living on trust funds instead of getting out and working like most people have to do. When they came here they trashed the little park where they camped out and were finally run out by the police just like they should have been. The homeless are not allowed to sleep and camp there. No good freeloaders need to get a real job!


----------

